# Wie heißt dieser bunte Drehwürfel? Suche Anleitung



## blueCloud (18. August 2004)

Wie heißt dieser bunte Drehwürfel? den mann solange drehen muss, bis alle Seiten jeweils eine Farbe haben..
Suche zu diesem Würfel eine Anleitung im Internet, aber da ich die Bezeichnung nicht mehr weiß, finde ich auch nichts =) hab meine Anleitung verloren..


----------



## Nina (18. August 2004)

Hi blueCloud,

Rubikwürfel heisst er 

Hier ist übrigens ne schöne Lösung

klick 


Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## blueCloud (18. August 2004)

Ui, danke =) Das ging aber schnell


----------



## DrHonigtau (28. August 2004)

meine Mutter hat mir neulich erzählt es gab da mal in den 70ern eine Art "Erweiterung" des Rubik-Cubes.
Der war dann 6x6x6 statt den üblichen 3x3x3 ....

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob diese 6^3 Würfel eine andere Bezeichnung haben, und wo ich mir den evtl. kaufen kann ?


----------

